# News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht



## SebastianThoeing (26. Mai 2011)

*News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht


----------



## N7ghty (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*

Das steht auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PcGames...


----------



## Cornholio04 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



N7ghty schrieb:


> Das steht auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PcGames...


 Das dachte ich mir auch schon bei der letzten "Spekulationsmeldung"... ganz ehrlich PCGames, mit solch einem Mist zimmert Ihr die Sargnägel in mein Abo. Ihr seid dafür bekannt, das seriöse Magazin unter den PC-Zeitschriften zu sein. Ihr seid aber auf bestem Wege eine PCBild zu werden. Einfach zwei mal blödsinn schreiben um.... ja warum eigentlich? Ist das nun Hype? Wenn ja, werdet Ihr dafür bezahlt oder habt Ihr beim Studiobesuch den Entwicklern versprochen ihr Spiel mindestens einmal die Woche mit ner Meldung zu berücksichtigen? Ich versteh diese Meldungen nicht, und sie schaden eurem Image. 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> N7ghty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das steht auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PcGames...
> ...


Ich steh gerade auf'm Schlauch ... um was gehts hier eigentlich? Bislang war doch der Pinguin in Batman 2 nur Spekulation, jetzt gibt es ein Cover womit der Gegner zu 99,9% bestätigt ist.

Da ich das Heft nicht lese, freue ich mich also über die Bestätigungsmeldung auf der Webseite.

Nicht jeder, der das Heft liest, ist auch auf der Webseite präsent.

"Doof" nur für Leute, die regelmäßig das Heft *und* die Webseite nutze, wobei die " " bei doof nicht ohne Grund stehen. 

Da fällt mir ein, ich muss dringend wieder Batman:AA spielen. Nur woher die Zeit nehmen?


----------



## Cornholio04 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich steh gerade auf'm Schlauch ... um was gehts hier eigentlich? Bislang war doch der Pinguin in Batman 2 nur Spekulation, jetzt gibt es ein Cover womit der Gegner zu 99,9% bestätigt ist.
> 
> Da ich das Heft nicht lese, freue ich mich also über die Bestätigungsmeldung auf der Webseite.
> 
> ...


   Ich nehm Dich mal vom Schlauch. Das Heft erschien schon letzte Woche. Dort wurde schon berichtet, dass der Pinguin in Arkham City auftaucht. So muss ich Dir nun noch mehr erklären, oder kannst Du 1+1 zusammenzählen?

Und wenn dein "Doof" eine Beleidung sein sollte, ganz große nummer sowas im anonymen Internet zu machen! 
Dazu braucht man Eier aus Stahl...


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich nehm Dich mal vom Schlauch. Das Heft erschien schon letzte Woche. Dort wurde schon berichtet, dass der Pinguin in Arkham City auftaucht. So muss ich Dir nun noch mehr erklären, oder kannst Du 1+1 zusammenzählen?


Erklärs mir bitte ... wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe war mein Informationsstand bis zu der News: Pinguin ist ggf. in Teil 2 enthalten, diese News hat das ganze jetzt für mich bestätigt.

Da ich, wie auch bereits oben erwähnt, das Magazin nicht lese, gehen Information *aus* dem Heft gnadenlos an mir vorbei.



> Und wenn dein "Doof" eine Beleidung sein sollte, ganz große nummer sowas im anonymen Internet zu machen! Dazu braucht man Eier aus Stahl...


Scheinbar hast du es nicht verstanden.

Doof war in diesem Kontext keine Beleidigung, sondern eher sarkastisch gemeint, dass Nutzer der Webseite *und* Leser des Heftes mit Informationen *doppelt* zugeschüttet werden, und sich dann darüber aufregen ... quasi wie ihr beiden.

Also darum meine Frage an dich: ist die News für Leute, die das Magazin nicht lesen, unnütz? doppelt? 

Vllt. fällt bei dir jetzt der Groschen was ich mit meinem Beitrag oben zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.


----------



## Odin333 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Erklärs mir bitte ... wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe war mein Informationsstand bis zu der News: Pinguin ist ggf. in Teil 2 enthalten, diese News hat das ganze jetzt für mich bestätigt.


Heft-pcgames weiss bereits, dass der Pinguin im Spiel vorhanden ist, Online-pcgames hat aber keine Ahnung davon und tut so, als wäre dies reine Spekulation.


----------



## Cornholio04 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Also darum meine Frage an dich: ist die News für Leute, die das Magazin nicht lesen, unnütz? doppelt?
> 
> Vllt. fällt bei dir jetzt der Groschen was ich mit meinem Beitrag oben zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.


Na also gut, dann entschuldige bitte meine spitze Antwort, bezüglich "Doof".    
Und ja ich hab schon beim ersten mal verstanden worauf Du hinaus willst, aber Du stehst immer noch aufm Schlauch      Also, faul an diesen zwei "Meldungen", ob denn nun der Pinguin dabei ist oder nicht, ist dass es schon vor einer Woche in der PCGames stand. Warum werden dann trotzdem zwei Meldungen gebracht ob denn nun der Pinguin im Spiel ist oder nicht, wenn es doch schon bestätigt wurde. Und wenn es schon im Heft war vor einer Woche, dann weiß es die PCGames schon mindestens noch ne Woche länger, trotzdem zwei unnötige "Meldungen". Verstehst Du nun was ich meine? Unabhängig ob nun einer das Heft liest oder nicht, sie hätten einfach schreiben können "der Pinguin ist im Spiel". Aber nein es wird erstmal spekuliert wo es nichts zu spekulieren gibt. Capiche? Ich denke jetzt sollte es klar sein. 

Mich würde eine Stellungnahme der Redaktion dazu interessieren.

Grüße

Corni

Edit: Odin war schneller, aber genau das meinte ich - danke!


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erklärs mir bitte ... wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe war mein Informationsstand bis zu der News: Pinguin ist ggf. in Teil 2 enthalten, diese News hat das ganze jetzt für mich bestätigt.
> ...


Lesen wir hier unterschiedliche Meldungen?   
_
Viel *wurde* spekuliert, Gerüchte verdichteten sich. Nun ist es *offiziell*: der Pinguin kommt als Bösewicht in Batman: Arkham City vor. Das Cover des UK-Magazins PS3M wird vom dicken Fiesling geziert *und auch PC Games schrieb in der vergangenen Ausgabe bereits, dass der Pinguin mit an Bord ist*. Außerdem tauchte in der jüngsten Vergangenheit ein Interview mit den Entwicklern auf, die über den Pinguin berichteten.
_
Ich hab mal ein paar Wörter markiert. Was genau stand in der letzten PC Games? War es eine *offizielle* Bestätigung seitens der Entwickler oder einfach nur die Einschätzung des Autors, dass auf Grund vieler Fakten man zu 99% sicher sein kann, dass der Pinguin an Board ist?!

Ich kann die Aufregung um dieses Thema immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, tut mir leid.

Edit Rabowke:
Jetzt hab ich euer "Problem" kapiert, ihr bezieht euch auf eine News vom 23.05.2011:
http://www.pcgames.de/Batman-Arkham-City-PC-233834/News/Batman-Arkham-City-Der-Pinguin-Boesewicht-angeblich-mit-dabei-825824/

Die News kannte ich nicht und hab die ganze Zeit gegrübelt, was ihr meint. Die News vom 23.05. ist wirklich suboptimal, allerdings bleibt ein kleiner Restzweifel bezüglich Aussage im Heft ( offiziell oder ziemlich logische Vermutung ).

Ihr müsst mir mehr Fakten geben!


----------



## Cornholio04 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Lesen wir hier unterschiedliche Meldungen?
> _
> Viel *wurde* spekuliert, Gerüchte verdichteten sich. Nun ist es *offiziell*: der Pinguin kommt als Bösewicht in Batman: Arkham City vor. Das Cover des UK-Magazins PS3M wird vom dicken Fiesling geziert *und auch PC Games schrieb in der vergangenen Ausgabe bereits, dass der Pinguin mit an Bord ist*. Außerdem tauchte in der jüngsten Vergangenheit ein Interview mit den Entwicklern auf, die über den Pinguin berichteten.
> _
> ...


   jetz haste aber nen 7,5-Tonner auf dem Schlauch geparkt. Oder willste uns nur ärgern?
Schau mal bitte an was *Du* da *selbst *markiert hast! Zitat: "..._*und auch PC Games schrieb in der vergangenen Ausgabe bereits, dass der Pinguin mit an Bord ist*."  _ Welche Fakten genau benötigst Du jetzt noch?   

Es ist einfach Tatsache, dass die PCGames hier Meldungen rausgehauen hat die unnötig waren. Man könnte sogar sagen die Wahrheit zurückgehalten haben, um "Hype-News" kreieren zu können - oder welchen Grund diese Art der Berichterstattung auch immer hat. 
PCGAames ich erhoffe mir immernoch eine Stellungnahme dazu! Weiß bei Euch die linke Hand nicht was die rechte tut? Oder Lest Ihr Eure eigenen Artikel nicht?   

So Rabowke, gut jetzt?   

Grüße

Corni


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*

Ob da n Pinguin oder n Flamingo drin is, mir doch wurscht - Batman soll gefälligst komplett schwarz werden


----------



## HNRGargamel (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ob da n Pinguin oder n Flamingo drin is, mir doch wurscht - Batman soll gefälligst komplett schwarz werden


Wenn du damit die Farbe des Anzugs meinst, dann pflichte ich dir bei... gerade die Anzüge aus den beiden Filmen Batman Begins und The Dark Knight waren richtig geil!


----------



## Exar-K (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*

Also ich fand den Anzug in Arkham Asylum farblich ok. Schwarz mit grau. Die farbige Variante mit dem gelben Logo auf der Brust hab ich glaub ich seit den Burton/Keaton Batmans nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Exar-K schrieb:


> Also ich fand den Anzug in Arkham Asylum farblich ok. Schwarz mit grau. Die farbige Variante mit dem gelben Logo auf der Brust hab ich glaub ich seit den Burton/Keaton Batmans nicht mehr gesehen.


Schwarz und grau sind quasi die "oldskool" Farben, mMn aus den Comics, wobei ich die noch nie gelesen hab. 

Die Anzüge aus Batmanegins und The Dark Knight waren auch grandios, aber eben nicht entsprechend der Vorlage.

Wobei mir alles egal ist, solange es keine Nippelanzüge mehr gibt ... so wie in dem Batman mit Clooney.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*

der erste Batman den ich kannte, war der Burton Batman - seitdem hat sich das irgendwie in mein Hirn gegraben^^ Die Nachfolger waren auch gut - schwarz ist halt besser als Tarnung geeignet als grau. 
Für Arkham Asylum gabs Kostüm Mods, aber leider nur in der Demo, wegen dem Kack Kopierschutz. Wäre schön wenn die Entwicklern den Moddern da etwas Freiraum lassen würden, wenn sie selber schon sowas nicht integrieren wollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir ging das schwarzfixiert sogar soweit, das ich auf Arkham Asylum verzichtet habe. Den Nachfolger aber muss ich wohl haben, bei den ganzen Features, die angekündigt wurden^^


----------



## stawacz (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> bei mir ging das schwarzfixiert sogar soweit, das ich auf Arkham Asylum verzichtet habe. Den Nachfolger aber muss ich wohl haben, bei den ganzen Features, die angekündigt wurden^^


   ganz großer fehler,,,,arkham asylum is das beste superhelden spiel das je erschienen ist...

habs auch gerade noch das zweite mal durchgespielt,,ach ja,bei amazon gibts arkham asylum derzeit für 9,99,und die CL für 22 euro


----------



## hawkytonk (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Exar-K schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich fand den Anzug in Arkham Asylum farblich ok. Schwarz mit grau. Die farbige Variante mit dem gelben Logo auf der Brust hab ich glaub ich seit den Burton/Keaton Batmans nicht mehr gesehen.
> ...


   Also der Batman Begins -Anzug ist der Comic-Version (bzw. einer der vielen Versionen) sehr ähnlich. Einziger Unterschied soweit ist dabei das durchgehend schwarze Farbschema.

Den Anzug aus TDK fand ich - bis auf die Schulterelemente - sch*****. Dazu kann man nur sagen, nicht alles was funktional ist, ist auch schön. So hat man das Logo auf der Brust quasi gar nicht mehr gesehen und der schmalere Hals sah auch nicht so beeindruckend aus.

Batman 3 & 4 habe ich - bis auf Arnis Auftritte als Frost - aus meinem Gedächnis gestrichen.

Die Darstellung des Anzugs mit dem Logo in Schwarz, nicht rund, sondern mit offenen Schwingen, entsprichd nebenbei der Ur-Form. Das runde Logo auf geldem Grund wurde in den Siebzigern eingeführt und ist bis heute irgendwie am populärsten. 

Der Anzug im Spiel ist - mal abgesehen von kleinen Änderungen bzw. Anpassungen (Logo, Handschuhe, Stiefel) der Comic-Version bisher am ähnlichsten. (Bzw. gibt es beim Comic ja auch x Versionen des Anzugs.)

@Topic: Die Darstellung des Pinguin gefällt mir jetzt nicht so sehr - wenn er denn nacher wirklich genau so aussieht.


----------



## BlackDead (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei mir alles egal ist, solange es keine Nippelanzüge mehr gibt ... so wie in dem Batman mit Clooney.



Du wärst also auch mit einen Adam West Batman zufrieden?   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawkytonk (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wobei mir alles egal ist, solange es keine Nippelanzüge mehr gibt ... so wie in dem Batman mit Clooney.
> ...


   Die Sendung war komisch - aus heutiger Sicht -, hat für mich aber nichts mit Batman zu tun. 

Der einzige Film, der bisher für mich das Batman-Gefühl fast perfekt eingefangen hat, ist Batman Begins.
TDk ist ein toller Film, aber es wurde im Vergleich zu Batman Begins so viel (zu viel) geändert und es fehlt dem Vorgänger gegenüber das mystische/symbolträchtige und erdige/dreckige. Zudem ist TDK nicht dunkel genug.


----------



## Exar-K (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Schwarz und grau sind quasi die "oldskool" Farben, mMn aus den Comics, wobei ich die noch nie gelesen hab.


Ich hab sogar noch alte Comics, in denen die Farbgebung des Kostüms von dunklen Violett- und Blautönen dominiert wird.   
Batman Anzüge gibt es mittlerweile in unzähligen Ausführungen. Welcher am "Besten" ist, bleibt wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wobei mir alles egal ist, solange es keine Nippelanzüge mehr gibt ... so wie in dem Batman mit Clooney.
> ...


Ich fand die Batman Serie damals grandios. Klar hat es heute, wenn überhaupt, nur noch Trash-Faktor, aber damals ... pew.

Unvergessen ist die Sequenz mit dem Hai + Helicopter und natürlich "get rid of the bomb!". Der Hammer! 

Trotzdem müsste ich mal endlich Batman:AA weiterspielen, hänge irgendwo beim Encounter mit Poison Ivy oder Croc zum Zweiten.

Muss ... spielen ... jetzt ... :>


----------



## hawkytonk (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Exar-K schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schwarz und grau sind quasi die "oldskool" Farben, mMn aus den Comics, wobei ich die noch nie gelesen hab.
> ...


   Die Verwendnung von Farbe (im genannten fall es Blau oder Violett) hat doch lediglich nur einen Sinn und Zweck: farbliche Abstufung. Details auf schwarzem Grund gehen nunmal unter. Zeichnerisch gibt es also nur die Option von Anfang an _nicht Schwarz zur Darstellung von hellen Stellen von Schwarz_ zu nutzen oder das Ganze zu invertieren (wie etwa in Comics mit Zeichungen von Frank Miller zu sehen).


----------



## Sirius89 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*

Das Game is SOWAS VON GEKAUFT!

Arkham Asylum war so nen übertrieben geiles Game,diese Entwickler muss man einfach unterstützen!

Kanns echt kaum noch abwarten wieder in die Welt von Gotham City einzutauchen.Und das sagt einer der bevor er Arkham Asylum gespielt hat Batman überhaupt GAR NIX abgewinnen konnte.Fand Batman eigentlich immer komplett lame aber die Rocksteady Studios habens geschafft mich in nen waschechten Batman Fanboy zu verwandeln.


----------



## hawkytonk (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Batman: Arkham City - Der Pinguin ist an Bord, Cover zeigt Bösewicht*



Sirius89 schrieb:


> Kanns echt kaum noch abwarten wieder in die Welt von Gotham City einzutauchen.Und das sagt einer der bevor er Arkham Asylum gespielt hat Batman überhaupt GAR NIX abgewinnen konnte.Fand Batman eigentlich immer komplett lame aber die Rocksteady Studios habens geschafft mich in nen waschechten Batman Fanboy zu verwandeln.


   Tja, dann kanntest du Batman vorher noch nicht.  
In den (meisten, aktuelleren) Comics wird er eigentlich nicht anders porträtiert. Bei Batman TAS oder JLU ist es nicht anders.


----------

